# Potty training help



## Abbyandcheetos (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Just joined this forum the other week and Cheetos is now 9 weeks old. We've had him for a week now and we live in a unit with a mid sized backyard. Both of us work full time unfortunately but were with him during christmas break last week but now are back to work and I'm not too sure as to how I establish a routine for him so that he pottys outside the house. He's smart enough now to wee on his pee pee pad but has had his first potty accident today. Last week we did leave him for a few hours during the day so he wouldnt be upset when we left him alone when we started working, and he did hold his potty in. Today we left him for 4 hours and when my partner came in at lunch time hed had his accident!

How do we stop this?

Also he hates his leash!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

At only 9 weeks I would say not going for 4 hours is pretty good for him! Mine needed to go every half hour at that age. Are one of you going to come in at lunchtime every day to walk him when you are both at work? He is very young to be left alone all day.
Mine hated their leashes at first but I walked them round my garden once a day when they were little just to get them used to it and gave them treats when they didn't pull so they were ready for walks when they were allowed out to the park.


----------



## jcl1118 (Jan 2, 2013)

We have an 8 week old little girl and are in the same situation you are. We feed her at 6am,walk about an hr later,then come home at noon to let her out. She is doing well,still has accidents,but her muscles controlling her potty and poo will not be developed for another few weeks. Just do your best,because I am sure your pet is. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Look into doggy litter boxes. I did some research on this. You may want to look into it for you. People in apartments use this option. And also people that can't get the dog out in rain and snow. This gives the dog a place to go when you can't get home right away.

Although this option may not be right for everyone.


----------



## Abbyandcheetos (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for the encouragement. My partner comes in during the afternoon to let him out and when he can't, I pick up late shifts at work. But I feel horrible when I leave him, the poor baby. 

The leash trick with treats worked great and now he's happy on the leash. 

I guess what is next to overcome is the heartache we get when we leave him at home by himself. We're thinking of investing in a home monitoring system that can be synced to your iPhone sO we can watch him when wer at work even if it's just to watch him sleep. 

We're really pumped about starting puppy school tomorrow. Maybe all the mouthing and biting will go away in one day, wishful thinking I know. 

Heres a picture


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheetos is doing wonderfully if he can go that long at such a young age! We were taking Miss Polly out every 30-45 minutes until she was 12 weeks' old, then every 1-2 hours. They don't attain bladder muscle control until they're about 16 weeks.

Some dog walking services offer the facility to call in on a young puppy during the day for half an hour just to let the puppy out into the garden, see it's OK and safe, replenish water bowl, feed, play, etc. Would this help?

Toffin
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some info on walking your puppy here:
www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/02/18/walking-your-puppy/

Some puppy rules which may help here:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/27/puppy-rules-training/

Caring for your puppy here with toilet training tips which may help:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/16/caring-for-your-new-puppy/

Stick with the lead and toilet training as all puppies get these things mastered in the end  enjoy your puppy and please post lots of photos


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Love your photo of Cheetos he looks good enough to eat!


----------

